# [amarok] crashed (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à un problème, j'ai dû réinstaller amarok, mais il refuse de démarrer et affiche cette erreur :

```
kevin_gentoo@Kevin ~ $ amarok

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

InnoDB: The log sequence number in ibdata files does not match

InnoDB: the log sequence number in the ib_logfiles!

091123  9:35:40  InnoDB: Database was not shut down normally!

InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.

InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...

InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages from the doublewrite

InnoDB: buffer...

<unknown program name>(10717)/: Communication problem with  "amarok" , it probably crashed.

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "

kevin_gentoo@Kevin ~ $ KCrash: Application 'amarok' crashing...

sock_file=/home/kevin_gentoo/.kde4/socket-Kevin/kdeinit4__0

KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.

KCrash failed to exec(), errno = 2
```

Avez-vous une idée de l'origine du crash? Et de comment le résoudre? Je ne comprends pas trop le message...  :Confused: 

J'ai vérifié avec equery check amarok, il me dit qu'aucun fichier n'est corrompu.

Merci beaucoup d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## xaviermiller

est-ce que dbus tourne ?[/code]

----------

## Kevin57

Je suppose que oui puisque quand je fais 

```
# /etc/init.d/dbus start
```

ça me dit "WARNING: dbus has already been started"

----------

## boozo

'alute

un thread intéressant si tu es passé à côté. Il y a plusieurs options possibles apparemment, soit ajouter les lignes de conf qui manques pour MySQL dans le amarokrc, soit jouer avec la version de binutils pour compiler amarok...   :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

J'étais en effet passé à côté, je ne cherche pas toujours sur le forum anglophone...  :Confused:  En tout cas merci, l'astuce de MySQL a résolu le problème. C'est tout de même étrange que ça marchait, et une simple recompilation (sans MAJ ni rien) l'a fait planter... Enfin bon, l'essentiel est que ça remarche!

----------

## boozo

mais de rien ; un petit (Résolu) à la fin du titre stp ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne mets pas encore de résolu parce que je veux encore tester réellement Amarok avant de crier victoire. Parce que pour l'instant il se lance, certes, mais il ne marche pas très bien pour autant : il ne me trouve plus aucune piste dans la collection, et il a un drôle d'aspect... J'ai essayé les deux solutions et le résultat est le même. Peut-être qu'un reboot résoudra le problème, on ne sait jamais...

Edit :pour la collection, le problème venait de la configuration d'Amarok. Dans l'onglet "Database", "Use external MySQL database" était coché. Après l'avoir décoché et redémarré Amarok, la collection revient. La partie supérieure d'Amarok (avec les boutons "play", etc) garde un aspect différent de précédemment (et pas très chouette), mais ce n'est pas bien grave...

----------

## boozo

En effet, cela semble être un des pbs constatés malheureusement   :Sad: 

D'après ce qu'on trouve sur b.g.o tous les pbs semblent plus ou moins liés à cette libmysql embarquée... faut attendre un peu ou mettre les mains avec les autres si tu veux

btw, j'ai lu un truc louche en suivant le fil du lien cité => là !  :Shocked:   Y'a quoi dans les specs d'amarok ?

Edit: Etrange tout çà   :Rolling Eyes:  enfin, content que ça roule

----------

## Kevin57

Il y a vraiment un truc bizarre dans tout ça, maintenant j'ai aussi le titre des chansons qui s'affiche en très gros en haut de mon écran à chaque changement, genre en taille 20 ou 30! C'est pas bien grave, mais je ne comprends pas d'où viennent tous ces problèmes, comment le simple fait de recompiler peut causer tous ces bugs...  :Confused: 

----------

